# Male Choc. Lab Found in Huntsville



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

About 830 this morning my two labs were greeted by another male choc. lab that appears to be around a year old. He has a short legged body but a stout frame and a big block head. He is very kind and sweet and i would really love to track down the owners because I don't know what i would do if i lost one of my boys. If you know anyone in huntsville missing a male lab please let me know!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

He is very handsome. Good luck.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Swing him by your vet, they should be able to see if he's got a microchip.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i would just die if he were mine and lost


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Swing him by your vet, they should be able to see if he's got a microchip.


Already have, no chip


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

What part of town?


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> What part of town?


Highway 30 E


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Crw910 said:


> Already have, no chip


 sad2sm

He's a good lookin fella. Someone's gotta be missing him.

_(This is why my girls got a chip!)_


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> sad2sm
> 
> He's a good lookin fella. Someone's gotta be missing him.
> 
> _(This is why my girls got a chip!)_


I am about to chip both of my boys when they go in for their shots this month


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Be sure to put out some signs around the neighborhood. 

With the ground as soft as it is, he might have dug his way out of somewhere.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey I think that is the same Dogs that came up to my house about a week ago. I live right behind Mccoys on graham rd. But my buddy said he seen the same dogs a couple days later on 190. They sound like they are getting around.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Contact animal control and see if the owner has contacted them. That way they will know where the dog is if they call looking for him.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Mont said:


> Be sure to put out some signs around the neighborhood.
> 
> With the ground as soft as it is, he might have dug his way out of somewhere.


Labs don't dig do they? 

JK...I've had that experience, backyard looked like a mine field.
Good Luck, hope you find his parents!


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Hey I think that is the same Dogs that came up to my house about a week ago. I live right behind Mccoys on graham rd. But my buddy said he seen the same dogs a couple days later on 190. They sound like they are getting around.


He was the only one that showed up here....


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

Still trying to find his home....im asking people around here if they know of anyone but im not having any luck...Cmon guys if you know of ANYONE in huntsville missing a choc. lab please let me know! i already have 2 labs of my own and cant afford a 3rd and I really dont want to take him to the shelter!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great looking dog, somebody is missing him


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Great looking dog, somebody is missing him


I know...he is very calm in a car (like hes done it several times) and he sits better and quicker than both of my boys. I've called all the vets here in town and the shelter and no one has reported a missing lab that fits his description. Any help would be great! BTW Nwilkins, Tell Trey that Woolcock says Hi. (I graduated with him)


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You can post it in the Item for free I think. Would run this Sunday, maybe the owner would see it. I haven't heard of anyone missing a lab. Before you take it to the pound, PM me, I will find somebody to take it.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> You can post it in the Item for free I think. Would run this Sunday, maybe the owner would see it. I haven't heard of anyone missing a lab. Before you take it to the pound, PM me, I will find somebody to take it.


I have to leave huntsville tomorrow to go to san marcos for the night and all day friday. If you can find someone please let me know. my neighbor works at a vet and said they could board him for a couple nights if i cant find a home.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful dog. Someone has to have missed him! What's wrong with some people?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for helping the pup. He is a great looking lab, it would devastate me to lose one of mine. If you can't find the owner I am sure someone on here will take him. Good karma coming your way.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

**** UPDATE ****

I just got back into down and had boarded the pup at the Vet here in huntsville. Kudos to the vet who paid for the pup to have a rabies shot out of his own pocket. I love how the kindness of people comes out in times like this. Also, since i had no luck in finding this pup's owners I have located a new home for him with a friend of my girlfriend's who lives by himself and was looking for a dog. He already has a shopping spree planned at petco or petsmart with this handsome pup. Needless to say he is excited. I appreciate everyone's efforts on here, it really show's people's character!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Owner may be in hospital, out of town, sick in bed, etc and may not even know his pup got out yet.......

Beautiful dog like that should have had chip installed....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

cabbage to you for helping out- we need GOOD stories here- some of them have left us feeling a bit sad. Wish I could save all homeless- dogs and people.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

With the economy the way it is..the owner may have seen your two dogs and decided this would be a good home for a dog that they couldn't afford anymore?? I'm glad you found him a good home!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Way to go!


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Owner may be in hospital, out of town, sick in bed, etc and may not even know his pup got out yet.......
> 
> Beautiful dog like that should have had chip installed....


And I made sure that the guy i gave him to knew the law. If the dog is not claimed within 7 days of finding him, then he is open to whomever wants him. But he knows that if someone comes forward by wed. of next week then I have to give him back. And he was OK with that.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*lost and found ad*

There is an ad in the lost and found section in sunday's Huntsville Item about a lost male chocolate lab. Dog was lost in the fish hatchery area off hwy. 30 east.
936-581-3646
936-291-1185
936-437-6037
Dog's name is TANK


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*lost choc lab-FOUND OWNER-need dog*

I just talked to a young lady that lost a choc lab in the same area as this one was, I gave her this link to look and see if this was her dog, she says "Oh My God That's My Dog". Crw910 would you please contact her, she is waiting to hear from you...


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Great story/ending here at Christmas...:bounce:


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Good to hear his family was found. We plan to get this little lab/tiger shark mix we got from triple F chipped when he gets old enough.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, that is great. Hopefully she will get a chip put in him now. Good work 2coolers.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*lost lab-owner found-no dog*

****UPDATE****

The young lady and her 18 month old son are still waiting on the return of TANK. Crw910, would you please go get their pup for them and really make their christmas special. She has 3 phone numbers to make it easy to reach...


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

Painter said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> The young lady and her 18 month old son are still waiting on the return of TANK. Crw910, would you please go get their pup for them and really make their christmas special. She has 3 phone numbers to make it easy to reach...


I really appreciate you finding her info for me and everything and I have contacted her, i have talked to her, and I have given her information to the gentleman I gave the pup to. It is between him and her now and I am advising him what my gut feeling says to do.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

*THANK YOU SO MUCH!*

I am so terribly sorry for all the trouble that Tank may have caused. My husband let him out Wed morning to go potty and he just took off, and my husband called and called and called. I was so upset and sick to my stomach. Seems Tank is a little stubborn. I had already gone to work because I am having to work overtime because we are expecting our second child, and my 18 month old son has been desparately missing his "bubby" has he calls him. We haven't had Tank for too long. He was given to us by one of my husband's co-workers because he wanted him to go to a home where he could play and be loved and not stay cooped up all the time. Plus we had just a couple of months ago, lost my 8 year old Chinese Shar Pei to cancer, and my husband gifted me with Tank. We had an appt. for him to get neutered and all his shots, but the little scamp ran away. I do hope that he has not caused too much trouble, he is a VERY GOOD dog, and we truly miss him. Our whole family has been looking for him desperately. I called animal control, Rita B. Huff, my vet to let them know all on Friday, plus I also called and placed an add in the Huntsville Item on Friday also. Thank God for those who care enough to call (PAINTER)! I promise this will never happen again, but we have to get Tank back first. God Bless you all for your kind words and concers. I am again, terribly sorry that this had to happen and wish you ALL a very Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. :doowapsta

Thanks, 
April


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

2Cool.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Once again the power of 2cool comes thru again!!! Great story and happy ending for all.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hope the first thing you do when ole tanks gets back home is to take him to a Vet and have his ID chip installed...
You may not be so lucky next time he decides to go looking for love....lol
Merry Christmas


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

OH YES SIR.... when I get him back, hopefully today....he is going first thing to the vet to be cut.... : ( and then microchipped and if I have to travel to get his ID tags, then I'm gonna travel. Huntsville's tag machine is not working here at Wal - Mart. No surprise there! 

Again, thanks to everyone and their kindness and concern.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> It is between him and her now and I am advising him what my gut feeling says to do.


What to do? There's only one option.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Poor baby bet he is being missed ...I hope you find his owners I know my son and I would be devistated if bailey or jet went missing


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have found his owners and am waiting on the gentleman to call me to meet with him to take the pup back to his owners.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*THANKS Crw310*

_Thank you sir (crw310) for what you have done in helping get these kids pup back to them. They seem to be very caring and GOOD people and I know that their xmas is going to be a truly special and blessed one... Again, THANKS!_


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

Unfortunately we were unable to ever get in contact with the man who currently has Tank. Crw and I tried calling him multiple times and left voice mails. I am going to get in touch with Animal Control and see what my rights are and what we can do. I just cried myself to death last night, which isn't good being pregnant... : ( My son was really looking forward to seeing his "Bubby". It's hard to explain to an 18 month old why your puppy isn't here yet. I am still hoping and praying that things are going to come through and we will have Tank back home before we know it.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Crw910,

This seems like a wierd deal. Is your girlfriends "friend" trying to keep the dog knowing that the owner is trying to get him back? Sounds like the "friend" needs a personal visit. Why call, just go get the dog. 

Is the friend stable? It sounds like he as just decided that the dog is his and does not intend to give it back. Maybe the friend spent some money and now feels ownership. If this is the case, he can keep his purchases for a new dog, or maybe he can be reimbursed by the owners. What ever the case, please be a bit more proactive and go get the dog and return him to his owners.

Go get the dog. Then take the "friend" to a shelter and let him save one of the many that are waiting to be put down. He will gain a new 4 legged friend, and save one from an unneeded death.

It would seem that maybe it would be appropriate for Tanks owners to reimburse some of the costs incured by others who took efforts to rescue him and make sure he was well cared for.

Thanks for helping out Tank, and sorry this has turned into such a mess. I hope you all get it worked out.

OTH....


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

They need their dog back TODAY.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Crw910,
> 
> This seems like a wierd deal. Is your girlfriends "friend" trying to keep the dog knowing that the owner is trying to get him back? Sounds like the "friend" needs a personal visit. Why call, just go get the dog.
> 
> ...


When i entered into this deal with him i informed that if the owners came looking for tank, then he had to go back. And the guy agreed. Yesterday he talked with me and tank's owner and agreed with both of us to give him back. He and I agreed to meet and that would be it. I called him to meet and never got a response. Tank's owner is more than likely going to be calling animal control to talk to them and see what she needs to do. Had I known that this whole situation would have turned into this i would have just bitten the bullet and given him to the local shelter. I thought i was doing the right thing by finding a scared puppy a home like majority of the people on here were saying to do instead of sending him to a shelter. Seeing how it has turned out now, i am seeing how that was obviously not a good idea. Tank's owner has offered to reimburse him and I both for whatever expenses we put out for him and I have told them that it was not necessary as did the other man. So I will keep trying to call him, but if anyone is to go knocking on his door, I feel that it should be someone with a little bit more authority than me. They would have a lot more pull and convincing power than i do.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Is the guy really considering not giving the owners their dog back??????

There has got to be more to the story.....


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Is the guy really considering not giving the owners their dog back??????
> 
> There has got to be more to the story.....


I dont know if he is or not. Thats what i am assuming by the way he is acting. The owner and I tried calling him all afternoon/evening yesterday and got no response whatsoever. If there is more to the story i would sure love to hear it because thats what I know so far...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Crw910 said:


> When i entered into this deal with him i informed that if the owners came looking for tank, then he had to go back. And the guy agreed. Yesterday he talked with me and tank's owner and agreed with both of us to give him back. He and I agreed to meet and that would be it. I called him to meet and never got a response. Tank's owner is more than likely going to be calling animal control to talk to them and see what she needs to do. Had I known that this whole situation would have turned into this i would have just bitten the bullet and given him to the local shelter. I thought i was doing the right thing by finding a scared puppy a home like majority of the people on here were saying to do instead of sending him to a shelter. Seeing how it has turned out now, i am seeing how that was obviously not a good idea. Tank's owner has offered to reimburse him and I both for whatever expenses we put out for him and I have told them that it was not necessary as did the other man. So I will keep trying to call him, but if anyone is to go knocking on his door, I feel that it should be someone with a little bit more authority than me. They would have a lot more pull and convincing power than i do.


You did the right thing.

The new owner is doing the WRONG thing....

Man, if that were my dog, there would be some MAJOR problems.... MAJOR....

If the law is in the new guys favor and he refuses to give it up, let us know and we can all go up there and convince him.

That just totally ruined my entire day. What a douchestick.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> You did the right thing.
> 
> The new owner is doing the WRONG thing....
> 
> ...


The law is in the original owner's favor. I called animal control yesterday in huntsville so I could find out what the law states on strays. The officer i spoke to said that tank needed to go back...I told the guy that when i talked to him yesterday. He agreed to it. If just reading this ruined your day imagine being involved in it and just totally ready for it to be over and solved?.....especially at CHRISTMAS!


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

CRW, you are doing the right thing and you did the right thing. We are not upset with you at all. I hate that this all happened to you. It's all my fault for not promptly going and getting him microchipped and neutered. I hate that this is happening. I just don't want to let him go that easily. I'm going to do everything that I can to get him back, and if I know that I did, and I still don't get him back, then I'll know that I tried everything, and that the people that have been helping with this ordeal much so INCLUDING YOU, have done everything within our power to get him back. 

It just really hurts, you know when I talked to you last night I started crying, it's just really sad. I thought that Tank would be my next companion for the next 10 years or so like my Shar-Pei was. I am still hopeful and am waiting to here back from the animal control officer. The lady asked me what your last name was, and I said, you know, I don't know! She said, does the officer know about this case, and I said yes, Chris talked to him yesterday about it and said to call him back if the guy does not give the dog back to his owner.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

This is completely unacceptable.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

CRW/AprilDarby, please let me know if this isn't resolved today. I can make some calls and should be able to clear this up. PM me if it isn't done with the names and addresses. Sorry that all of this turned to ****.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> This is completely unacceptable.


You're right. The guy needs an attitude adjustment. CRW, please post the guy's name, address, and phone number. Perhaps someone on the board will have the right words to convince the guy of his crappy ways.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

Talked to Animal Control Officer here in Huntsville, because Tank is not in the city, he can do nothing about it. Advised me to go to police and file statement and hope that they get in contact with the police down there. I am willing to do whatever it takes to get him back. I'm not some reckless person that is just seeking attention. I'm a hardworking wife and mom that has a young son and is expecting our second child, and i made a mistake by not properly getting him chipped and neutered quickly, but my whole family truly loves Tank, and we want to see him come home. CRW is doing everything within his power to get him back, and he feels terrible... I appreciate everyone's help with this. I just don't know what the end result is going to be. A friend is going to talk to his detective friend this morning, and then will get with me afterwards, and I may end up going to the station this afternoon. I'm not getting an attorney or anything, because my family wants him back, but not at the money expense of it. 

: (


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I remember hearing a similar story from Dallas a couple of months ago. 
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...tories/wfaa091021_kd_dogfollow.23c969365.html

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../stories/wfaa091020_wz_lostdog.235e685ac.html


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

I know there are quite a few law enforcement folks on here. Hopefully, some of you have already made a call or two. This is a horrible situation that needs to be resolved asap. I'd be going out of my mind if this was my dog. If anyone has any ideas, let us know what we can do.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

Have to go in at 1 and file a police report at the Sheriff's station here in Huntsville. Hopefully, they will be able to make a phone call or do something. I'm so drained. I tried calling the guy who currently has Tank, and this time it rang and rang and rang with his ringbacktone, and then went to voicemail, so his phone is clearly on. I just don't understand.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont call him again. Go to the Sheriffs department. You are wasting your time by contacting him.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

You could do what I always do for people on craigslist who don't call me back. I just call from a different number with a different area code. I would say 9 times out of 10 they pick up and are shocked when they actually have to face you. You might give that a try.


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

does this guy know he's got a little boy and pregnant woman waiting on the dog's return? i just can't believe he wouldn't give it back. post his name, address, phone on here. man, what a jerk if this is for real.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Very strange and sad turn of events here...

Is this fellow you gave the dog to a "friend" or just some dude you kinda knew that agreed to take the pup?

Unless he is out of town or sick it does not sound like he is much of a Christian here at Christmas...

I hope he reconsiders his position and get this pup back to the owner and her child in time for Christmas..

Is he looking for some kind of cash reward? If so, I am in for some bucks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

gravedigger said:


> post his name, address, phone on here. man, what a jerk if this is for real.


DO NOT do that. Let the police handle it. It's what they do.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

If you would like to pay this person a visit with a few freinds, I am in !!


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

Mont said:


> DO NOT do that. Let the police handle it. It's what they do.


that's true, i just thought i might call and give a little encouragement. hopefully he still has the dog.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fastest way to have a bunch of 2coolers on your ***...kidnap a dog!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Man, this really stinks*

I know this sounds bad, but I'm beginning to wonder if the friend still has Tank. If he does and is ignoring all of your pleas to return him home, he is a big-time low-life. Thats why I'm wondering if he no longer has the dog. Could have escaped again, heck he could have sold him or something. Sad stuff. Good luck y'all and dont give up until you absolutely must. - Hevy


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Over 3,000 hits! If all of us would do a "group prayer" for Crw, April and her family and Tank, maybe that would help. I know I am praying.


----------



## Jillcay (Aug 17, 2005)

I know several people in the Sheriff's Department. PM me and I'll see what I can do.
Jill


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hevy Dee said:


> I know this sounds bad, but I'm beginning to wonder if the friend still has Tank. If he does and is ignoring all of your pleas to return him home, he is a big-time low-life. Thats why I'm wondering if he no longer has the dog. Could have escaped again, heck he could have sold him or something. Sad stuff. Good luck y'all and dont give up until you absolutely must. - Hevy


I was beginning to think the same thing!! Either way you look at it...it is pretty messed up!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Any update on this story???


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*update*

April just finished filing a report with the Walker County Sheriff's Dept. The deputy tried contacting the person by phone but no answer, hopefully he will get a call from the person. Sheriff's Dept said they are going to pursue this case.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I am starting to think the dude with Tank is off on extended hunting trip and is not answering his cell phone in his blind...

He may also be offshore on a rig?

May have ole Tank with him and they are having a great time....:biggrin:


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow some people...I hope Tank is ok and he gets to go back home with his true family!!!!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Crw910 said:


> I have located a new home for him with a friend of my girlfriend's who lives by himself and was looking for a dog.


So have you talked to your girlfriend about all this?


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

gigem87 said:


> So have you talked to your girlfriend about all this?


Yeah, she works with him and has for over a year now...I met the guy and talked with him for a while before i let him take the dog. Just so i could get a feel for him. The character he is displaying now is polar opposite of what i got from him the other day. Especially after he agreed with me and april both on the phone to give tank back yesterday.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> You're right. The guy needs an attitude adjustment. CRW, please post the guy's name, address, and phone number. Perhaps someone on the board will have the right words to convince the guy of his crappy ways.


No Offense to all of you who want this, but let me be very clear. I am very against giving out people's phone number's and addresses without their permission even when it does not involve bad situations. This case especially, I WILL NOT give out any information to anyone except april and law enforcement officials. As much as i would want it if i were in a spectators shoes, i cant. It is totally against my views and I would expect all other involved parties to show the same respect.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Any news? Did the Sherriff's dept. do anything besides make a phone call?


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm keeping my eye on this thread too. I hope there is a positive resolution today. It's already taken too long.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thus far I have not heard anything. I'm going to give it until next monday and will call the Sheriff's office and see if they have any more news for me. They told me not to give up that I would get my dog back. I'm afraid by now that Tank may already be gone, but I am still hoping for the best.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so the grinch really does live in huntsville - this is so wrong on so many counts. Hope you get your dog back for Christmas. Good luck


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

why doesnt the sheriff go knock on this wierdos door and straighten things out? i really hope you get tank back i would be very angry if i knew someone had my black lab and didnt give him back. good luck!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

My Daughter up in Oklahoma has been trying to find me a little pup to replace the one I lost to old age few months ago and when I was telling her about Tank being lost last night she told me a couple days ago she saw Tank on some on line dog site..Sorry she cannot recall the site...
She basically was looking on dog rescue sites and dogs for sale kinda sites on the web...She described Tank to a T to me on the phone and even knew the name Tank...

Sure hope your dog is not up for sale...

Might want to move quicker on this deal...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

How would the "new" owner have known the dogs name and had time enough to put it up for sale? The name was just realeased on the 20th....

Of course, that is assuming that the Tank in the add is the same Tank we are discussing on here....


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

*what the?*



frank n texas said:


> My Daughter up in Oklahoma has been trying to find me a little pup to replace the one I lost to old age few months ago and when I was telling her about Tank being lost last night she told me a couple days ago she saw Tank on some on line dog site..Sorry she cannot recall the site...
> She basically was looking on dog rescue sites and dogs for sale kinda sites on the web...She described Tank to a T to me on the phone and even knew the name Tank...
> 
> Sure hope your dog is not up for sale...
> ...


Can your daughter remember any details at all about this website? Was it a houston based organization? Was it a classified? Hunting site? Any information at all might be helpful to track the dog down. This is a strange twist.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I kinda agree with Justinsfa - the "new" owner wouldn't have known the name. Do a google on the name Tank and chocolate lab - there's a number of sites across the country with labs named Tank.


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

RogerB said:


> I kinda agree with Justinsfa - the "new" owner wouldn't have known the name. Do a google on the name Tank and chocolate lab - there's a number of sites across the country with labs named Tank.


may be, but I'm assuming frank n texas' daughter was looking at websites with dogs in his local area, not all over the country, which may narrow it down considerably.

if the name was released on the 20th, that was three days ago and enough time to place an ad.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

point made - I did a search of websites as best as I could - no luck so far.


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

RogerB said:


> point made - I did a search of websites as best as I could - no luck so far.


same here, this is turning out to be quite the mystery


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just found a classified ad in The Huntsville Item Newspaper saying Lost 18 month old male chocolate lab named Tank around fish hatchery..

12/20/2009

Ad # 16993955

Please call 

936-581-3646
936-291-1185
936-437-6037

Number for newspaper is 936-295-5407

No idea who placed this ad????


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

might have been April?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Or ole Tank escaped again from this fellow he was given too.....lol

Should rename this pup....Hodini....


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

God help him if he had my dog. The cops would get involved for sure, cause I would probably break all the bones in his dog grabbing hands, with a Ball Peen hammer. Then I would work on his knees and other joints with an ice pick. This ain't even my dog and I'm about to blow a gasket.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I also did a search, but cant find the exact add.... Looks like it is one site, but has multiple locations/web addresses.

Heres the timeline I have so far:

12/16 - Tank runs away

12/16 - Lost Dog finds CRW's house

12/18 - Owner of Tank places add in paper

12/19 - Lost Dog given to new owner

12/20 - Add is discovered for a missing dog named Tank

12/20 - For Sale add placed online for chocolate lab named Tank (per Frank n Texas' daughter, not sure what date add was originally placed and if it is the same dog)

12/21 - First contact from CRW to Tank's original owner


Is it possible that Tank might have been for sale BEFORE he was lost??????????


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

If your girlfriend works with guy,has he been at work? Maybe the 2coolers can do a little shopping?!?!? JK,really I hate to hear this.Hope this gets sorted out soon.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

Tank was not for sale prior. To him running away. Unfortunately this is bad all around and I am doing everything to get him back home.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

How very sad. Somebody seriously needs to pay this guy a visit.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

If this situation has not been resolved by now, CRW910 should give us this persons name, address, telephone #, and work place.

I'M JUST SAYIN !!!!!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Fellas, the sheriffs office has been contacted, a report filed and they are looking into this issue. Mont has admonished us to not post the guys info here and to let the sheriff handle this, I agree with that. CRW did what he could to rescue this dog and to handle this situation, placing blame or pressure on him serves no one, other than to ruin his holidays. AprilDarby posted that the sheriff tried to call the guy, with no result, so his info here probably will gain nothing, if the sheriff can't find him we probably cant. I have some friends in this community and have contacted them to have them use their influence to resolve this. I agree that this guy is the grinch (as well as a whole bunch of things I can't say here) if he really is selling or holding this dog for his gain.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

willt said:


> If your girlfriend works with guy,has he been at work? .


I was wondering the same thing. If word got around, I would imagine he wouldn't be too popular at work if he is intentionally avoiding giving the dog back to it's rightful owner.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, as you all are that are following this, I'm totally stressed out. May be a newbie to the site, but would ANYTHING to resolve this. I''m really suprised some LEO's haven't at least chimed in- probably too busy keeping us safe. (prayers to them also). Only 4,000 have at least followed this-April- we're all trying! (and praying).


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

anything new on this???


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

How hard is it to put a darn collar on a dog with a tag. It seems like once a week, you read on hear about a lost dog. How the owner loves him and it's a family member,not just a pet,and the love of there kids life blah blah blah. PUT A DARN COLLAR/TAG on the damm thing then if they are that darn special to you. Stop being lazy,and be proactive for your pets. Be a responsible owner.It's not that hard. Go by a collar/tags for Christmas. And if you know someone with a dog and doesn't have a collar/tags, tell them to read this thread or the many others about lost pets.Might open their eyes a bit. I feel bad for the owners of lost pets,I have one of my own. Hate to see her gone. But by simply putting tags on your pet, it gives you a heck of alot better odds that you'll get them back.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

So April is the ad I mentioned in post above in the Huntsville newspaper under Lost and Found which shows the (3) 936 phone numbers to call your ad?


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

ANY UPDATE ON THIS STORY?


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

KYLE said:


> ANY UPDATE ON THIS STORY?


X2


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

regulator said:


> X2


X3


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

sea sick said:


> How hard is it to put a darn collar on a dog with a tag. It seems like once a week, you read on hear about a lost dog. How the owner loves him and it's a family member,not just a pet,and the love of there kids life blah blah blah. PUT A DARN COLLAR/TAG on the damm thing then if they are that darn special to you. Stop being lazy,and be proactive for your pets. Be a responsible owner.It's not that hard. Go by a collar/tags for Christmas. And if you know someone with a dog and doesn't have a collar/tags, tell them to read this thread or the many others about lost pets.Might open their eyes a bit. I feel bad for the owners of lost pets,I have one of my own. Hate to see her gone. But by simply putting tags on your pet, it gives you a heck of alot better odds that you'll get them back.


I so agree with you on this one......:cheers:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*tags*

Quite often we attach a leash to the same D ring that holds the tags.
What if that gives? No tags and that dog is loose!!!!!

Seen it happen....Check you D-ring people.. Make sure it's welded.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*Easy People*

Ok, don't ya,ll think April and her family has been through enough without ya'll telling her what she should've done and what ya'll would've done. It all really goes back to the fact that the dog was picked up five or six houses down the street from April's house and carried 90 miles to a really good home(A 1 BEDROOM APARTMENT) in Richmond to which this piece of trash (M***********) says now that the dog ran off. This all happened in a matter of three days. The sheriff's dept has decided that they will file criminal charges being that the dog is real property. Lets pray that these kids get TANK back. They are really good people who deserve to have THEIR dog back at home. Somebody knows where Tank is!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW, just read the thread all the way through. Sounds like the guy in Richmond sold the dog. I sure don't believe it ran away. 

Like Painter said, someone knows where Tank is. I'm sure a vist from the Sheriff's office would probably help the POS in Richmond "remember where the Tank ran off" real quick.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Geeze...Ole Tank moves caves more often than Bin Laden....

I would not want to stay in a "one room" apartment all day alone either....

What was that fellow that agreed to take him thinking?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Suggest April now notifies Richmond animal control and as many Vets in Richmond as she can to be on lookout for ole Tank....

Would be helpful to at least know what general area of Richmond we are talking about since so many of us here do live in Richmond...


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> Geeze...Ole Tank moves caves more often than Bin Laden....
> 
> I would not want to stay in a "one room" apartment all day alone either....
> 
> What was that fellow that agreed to take him thinking?


Yup, sounds to me that he was getting desparate for someone to adopt the dog, however, I think it's safe to say a shelter would have probably done a much better job finding a qualified home.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Correction...I was talking about the fellow that eventually took the dog well knowing the small size of his apartment and the size of this dog and NOT the member here who found the dog and was good enough to try to find it a good home....


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

fishtale said:


> Yup, sounds to me that he was getting desparate for someone to adopt the dog, however, I think it's safe to say a shelter would have probably done a much better job finding a qualified home.


And you know what, looking back on it, yeah i wouldve taken him to a shelter...but i have heard way to many horror stories about shelters and did now know enough about this one here in huntsville....i made the decision i did based on my own gut feeling along with suggestions from users on here...its like the saying goes "hindsight is always 20/20." In my own personal experience with this situation i spent the first couple days feeling almost as bad as the original owner of the pup because i was the one that put them in this situation. but as far as how im feeling now....im beyond feeling bad...i gave this pup to someone that i though was a decent stand up guy...and until monday evening hadnt proved me otherwise. But like i said...im beyond feeling bad...im ****** off at the situation and have told the original owner that i would do anything and everything within my power to get tank back to her.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Crw910 said:


> And you know what, looking back on it, yeah i wouldve taken him to a shelter...but i have heard way to many horror stories about shelters and did now know enough about this one here in huntsville....i made the decision i did based on my own gut feeling along with suggestions from users on here...its like the saying goes "hindsight is always 20/20." In my own personal experience with this situation i spent the first couple days feeling almost as bad as the original owner of the pup because i was the one that put them in this situation. but as far as how im feeling now....im beyond feeling bad...i gave this pup to someone that i though was a decent stand up guy...and until monday evening hadnt proved me otherwise. But like i said...im beyond feeling bad...im ****** off at the situation and have told the original owner that i would do anything and everything within my power to get tank back to her.


CRW...I understand how you must feel, I'd feel the same way. I'm just ticked off that these people are missing a member of their family and no one's adequately helping to rectify the situation(LEA). I agree that you were only trying to help here, and had you known the outcome I'm sure that you would have not given Tank to that looser. By no means am I knocking you although I probably wouldn't have agreed to a one bedroom apartment, the ultimate problem is that looser who did whatever he did with the dog, pretty sad!!! I appologize that things have turned out the way they have.

Now for the problem at hand...they say never take the law into your own hands, and I agree. However, the law enforcement agencies need to step it up and make more of an effort to get these people dog back. I know it was mentioned that they were going to file charges because it's considered real property, which is fine, but if he just gave the dog away or whatever he's saying it's not going to return the dog to its owner. Something needs to happen now, I guarantee that if it was one of their own, this situation would be handled much differently.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sure there is a news reporter at some station that would love to run this story during this time of year and make the guy who has the dog look like an absolute fool.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

hope tank makes it home ill be watchin


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

me too this is terrible


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I got a 'wild-arsed' suggestion here.. Why don't the 2cool bunch chip in and buy the little gal another pup. Sounds like this deal is so skrewed up it will never be resolved.. I think CRW has done a commendable job in trying to find the owner..and was the victim of bad advice on where to place the pup until owners cound be found.. WELL DONE, CRW...at least from me.. You gave it your best shot.....

Trod, Haute...etc..you birds out there ??? (just another 'wild hair') :tongue:


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> I got a 'wild-arsed' suggestion here.. Why don't the 2cool bunch chip in and buy the little gal another pup. Sounds like this deal is so skrewed up it will never be resolved.. I think CRW has done a commendable job in trying to find the owner..and was the victim of bad advice on where to place the pup until owners cound be found.. WELL DONE, CRW...at least from me.. You gave it your best shot.....
> 
> Trod, Haute...etc..you birds out there ??? (just another 'wild hair') :tongue:


if she doesnt have tank back in a few days put me down for fifty bucks. I also agree good job crw


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

KYLE said:


> if she doesnt have tank back in a few days put me down for fifty bucks. I also agree good job crw


Yore a Good Man, KYLE... I'll call your bet and raise ya 50 (or more if necessary).....:biggrin:


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

i say give it til wednesday and if the police or Mrs. Darby are still having no luck then if its okay with her we can find her a new lab pup, even though she prob just wants tank back, i would


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

CRW: I can't say on this board what i really think about the jackass you gave the dog to, but please know i don't think you should be getting any backlash from this outcome. seems like you tried to do the right thing and have been honest every step of the way.

now, i do have a question as to why your girlfriend recommended this guy. seems if she worked with him she would have known his character and possibly his type of residence. what does she have to say about this?



Crw910 said:


> And you know what, looking back on it, yeah i wouldve taken him to a shelter...but i have heard way to many horror stories about shelters and did now know enough about this one here in huntsville....i made the decision i did based on my own gut feeling along with suggestions from users on here...its like the saying goes "hindsight is always 20/20." In my own personal experience with this situation i spent the first couple days feeling almost as bad as the original owner of the pup because i was the one that put them in this situation. but as far as how im feeling now....im beyond feeling bad...i gave this pup to someone that i though was a decent stand up guy...and until monday evening hadnt proved me otherwise. But like i said...im beyond feeling bad...im ****** off at the situation and have told the original owner that i would do anything and everything within my power to get tank back to her.


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

*reported contacted*



fwoodwader said:


> I'm sure there is a news reporter at some station that would love to run this story during this time of year and make the guy who has the dog look like an absolute fool.


i have contacted harvey rice at the Houston Chronicle about this story. he is a stand up guy and has helped us out before. maybe he'll bite.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Folks...let's hold off on the donations for a week or so, until all of this gets sorted out. I know 2cool would 'ride to the rescue'...but too many pictures keep popping up on this one...

Thanks....Jim


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Folks...let's hold off on the donations for a week or so, until all of this gets sorted out. I know 2cool would 'ride to the rescue'...but too many pictures keep popping up on this one...
> 
> Thanks....Jim


I agree, you can't just swap one dog for another. Most people who loose a pet for whatever reason aren't ready to jump righ into another pet committment.

Hopefully, the Law will make this ***** figure out where EXACTLY where Tank ran off.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Poor ole Tank just keeps looking for love in all the wrong places...I know a few peeps that do that...lol


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> Poor ole Tank just keeps looking for love in all the wrong places...I know a few peeps that do that...lol


Sounds like Tank's having the time of his life, it's April and her family I feel for.

Shoot, Tank's living large, hopefully he's found him some lovin in all the right places.

Tank's gonna have some explaining to do when he gets home!!!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Shucks he may just show up at the door with his new bride and 10 or so little Tanks...:rotfl:

My Malute took a couple day run some years back and brought her new boy friend home with her....

And she was spayed....When he showed up here he had no idea he was going to get cut.......lol


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Shucks he may just show up at the door with his new bride and 10 or so little Tanks...:rotfl:
> 
> My Malute took a couple day run some years back and brought her new boy friend home with her....
> 
> And she was spayed....When he showed up here he had no idea he was going to get cut.......lol


Wait wait wait... you have a malamute?????


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

My Malamute (Shalu) lost her fight with hip displasure at the age of 10....Was a sad day for me indeed....She sang better than any dog that has owned me over the years...

Had woodworking buddy build me a serious casket for her and she now rest under her favorite tree on my place...sad_smiles


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

What a sad state of affairs. Jim, if you decide to move on another pup for this family I am in to help provided that it is a rescue from a qualified rescue organization. I am sure Belinda could help hook us up. Those rescue orgs dang near do a background check on prospective owners. That would clear up any questions that remain about the hazy picture and save a life.

I can't imagine what kind of pos would hold onto someone else's pet like that. I imagine he will get his though. These things do have a way of finding you even years later.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> My Malamute (Shalu) lost her fight with hip displasure at the age of 10....Was a sad day for me indeed....She sang better than any dog that has owned me over the years...
> 
> Had woodworking buddy build me a serious casket for her and she now rest under her favorite tree on my place...sad_smiles


The size of those dogs is just amazing!!!!!!! Ive only seen 2 in my lifetime.... they are wow.

Sorry to hear about your loss though.... im dreading my day....


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

*Thanks to all....*

Thank you to all who have been concerned with this whole Tank ordeal. I didn't realize just how big of a topic it would be. It is very difficult to me and I have talked with CRW quite a few times, crying because it's just amazing how some people can be. The last I heard was the CRW's girlfriend found out that the man who has Tank now said the dog ran away but that he was at his friend's house. This guy is really shady and deserves everything he gets in life.

I appreciate the fact that quite a few of you are willing to pitch in for a new pup. Of course, replacing Tank would be very difficult as he is already trained, absolutely WONDERFUL with my 18 month old son and just an all around excellent companion. Being 4 months pregnant, I'm not too sure I would want a pup. My family has told me that even after everything that we have done and CRW to get Tank back, if we do indeed don't get him back, then, they want to see me get a female lab. They definitely want me to stick with a lab. Tank was my first lab ever. My husband's family has had them for years.

It's just been a really rough Christmas, and I really do appreciate all of those who care and are concerned about what has happened with Tank. I hope to hear from the Deputy or Investigator today.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

aprildarby said:


> Thank you to all who have been concerned with this whole Tank ordeal. I didn't realize just how big of a topic it would be. It is very difficult to me and I have talked with CRW quite a few times, crying because it's just amazing how some people can be. The last I heard was the CRW's girlfriend found out that the man who has Tank now said the dog ran away but that he was at his friend's house. This guy is really shady and deserves everything he gets in life.
> 
> I appreciate the fact that quite a few of you are willing to pitch in for a new pup. Of course, replacing Tank would be very difficult as he is already trained, absolutely WONDERFUL with my 18 month old son and just an all around excellent companion. Being 4 months pregnant, I'm not too sure I would want a pup. My family has told me that even after everything that we have done and CRW to get Tank back, if we do indeed don't get him back, then, they want to see me get a female lab. They definitely want me to stick with a lab. Tank was my first lab ever. My husband's family has had them for years.
> 
> It's just been a really rough Christmas, and I really do appreciate all of those who care and are concerned about what has happened with Tank. I hope to hear from the Deputy or Investigator today.


Please keep us updated and if there is anything we can do to help pease feel free to ask, this is a horrible thing to experience at christmas and is a very stressful matter for you to be dealing with while being pregnant, i feel very bad for you and your family, i would be devastated if someone had my lab and was having such a herd time getting her back.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

I just talked with the Head Investigator at the Sheriff's Office. They have been trying to get this guy to respond to them and he has failed to do so. So, they are going to give him a couple of more days, and if he still refuses to respond or return Tank, then they will be turning it over to the DA and it is up to the DA if they will press charges or not. 

At this point, like the Investigator said, they can't make him return the dog, but he can definitely pay for what he has done. So, I feel as though I probably will not get Tank back, and that's terribly sad, because for me, he was like my new kid and my son, he just doesn't understand. Now, I will probably wait until the end of the week, and if nothing, then I will try and find a new lab for my son. I hate to say I'm giving up the fight because I have done EVERYTHING possibly in my condition to get Tank back and still be a lady about it. I don't believe in stooping myself to his level. I am a better person, and am saddened that it had to come to this.


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

*Tank*

I hope i have followed this correctly, but if anyone knows who has the dog and how much he paid for it, id be happy to pay for, or at least chip in to "buy" the dog back for its rightful owner...

Sorry, but i didnt have time to read the whole thread, but think I am on the right track. Anyone out there know if this is been tried or willing to help?


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

D-fish said:


> I hope i have followed this correctly, but if anyone knows who has the dog and how much he paid for it, id be happy to pay for, or at least chip in to "buy" the dog back for its rightful owner...
> 
> Sorry, but i didnt have time to read the whole thread, but think I am on the right track. Anyone out there know if this is been tried or willing to help?


Hey dear, no he wasn't paid for he was given to a guy after he was found from another guy and it was explained to him that if the owner found the dog he would have to give him back. The guy who currently has him, said he ran away and that he's at his friends house. I am the original owner of Tank and have been through HELL and back to try and get the dog back home. Doesn't look like it's going to happen but charges will be pressed against the man that does have him or did have him. His unwillingness to cooperate with police officers isn't helping his situation either.

I really appreciate that you would have bought him back....but this isn't the case. Looks as if I will have to try and find another lab. It's very sad and my heart just sank when I spoke with the Head Investigator this morning. My husband and I own a Brangus Cattle Ranch, and we know what it takes to take care of animals, we have 3 horses and around 150 head of cattle not including all the babies that have the ground this winter. 
My husband got me Tank as a gift because my Shar - Pei I had for 8 years died a few months ago of cancer and my son and I just fell in love with him. Couldn't ask for a better companion.

We are now looking to try and find another lab, preferably female to feel the empty void in our home and give Chase (my 18 month old) a "Bubby" to play with.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

So, the dog ran away, but is somehow at a friend's house? (that would be a friend of the guy who was to keep him temporarily until the owner could be found.) Right, dogs always run away to a friend of a new "owner". If the jerks friend has him it should be no problem having him returned.

If this is the case, the SO and DA need to contact the friend as well. If he finds he may be facing charges, the dog may magically appear. Ask the SO to visit the jerk at work to put some pressure on him.

Please don't let this go. File aginst both of them in small claims court if need be. A judgement there will show up on their credit if not paid, it will still show if paid, but will show paid. You can supena his personal info from their employers to be sure that your judgement is conveyed to their credit file via their SS#. Keep the issue in front of them for a long time. Don't let them forget they are a piece of ****.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I still say just post his details so we can send him an E card of disapproval. That's all we want his details for.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Makes me sick, sorry aprildarby...if you need help locating a lab, put up a thread on here, i can guarantee that there are MANY folks willing to help.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> Makes me sick, sorry aprildarby...if you need help locating a lab, put up a thread on here, i can guarantee that there are MANY folks willing to help.


I just received a phone call from a gentleman that has been following this thread, and he said his sister has Black lab puppies, and that we could get one free of charge if we indeed can not get Tank back.

I am very leary of a puppy, like I said because of having an 18 month old, and I'm not too sure on how easy it is to train a lab puppy, because my husband and I do work 8 hours a day. That's a toughie.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Who is the DA that will determine whether or not to pursue this, and where is his/her jurisdiction?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Get a rescue if you get one at all. A rescue will be past the puppy training stage and more likely than not, you will get a girl with manners.

For what it is worth, if it was me I would be privately taking up a few of these boys on their offers to help retrieve my dog. If the DA passes, go get him. What are they going to do, press charges on you for stealing your own dog back?



aprildarby said:


> I just received a phone call from a gentleman that has been following this thread, and he said his sister has Black lab puppies, and that we could get one free of charge if we indeed can not get Tank back.
> 
> I am very leary of a puppy, like I said because of having an 18 month old, and I'm not too sure on how easy it is to train a lab puppy, because my husband and I do work 8 hours a day. That's a toughie.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

ACbob said:


> Who is the DA that will determine whether or not to pursue this, and where is his/her jurisdiction?


The DA is David Weeks and his jurisdiction is Walker County.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Am I the only one that is confused here?? I do not think that CRW or aprildarby is lying or being deceitful but I feel like there is MUCH more to this story. If someone found out that the dog ran away and just so happened to "run to a friend's house"...why didn't they tell the guy to go get the dog and return him? If they did say that, what was this guy's response?? I'm sure if you told the guy that he may be facing criminal charges if the dog is not returned, I am sure you would at least start getting some answers. I really feel bad for april and CRW...I hope everything works out.

Here is what I would say if I talked to the guy...

"Hey POS (temporary name for the story), I know that CRW gave you a chocolate lab a while back and a few days after he gave the dog to you, we found the owner. She has made several attempts to get a hold of you and has said that you will not return her calls. I don't know you or what you have done with the dog but I do know that honesty is DEFINITELY the best policy in this situation...because she is going to file charges if she doesn't get some answers. If you sold the dog, just tell her. If you gave the dog away, just tell her. Because I would hate to see criminal charges thrown your way all because you wouldn't give her some answers. That is just my .02. Have a good day POS."


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

YoungGun1 said:


> Am I the only one that is confused here?? I do not think that CRW or aprildarby is lying or being deceitful but I feel like there is MUCH more to this story. If someone found out that the dog ran away and just so happened to "run to a friend's house"...why didn't they tell the guy to go get the dog and return him? If they did say that, what was this guy's response?? I'm sure if you told the guy that he may be facing criminal charges if the dog is not returned, I am sure you would at least start getting some answers. I really feel bad for april and CRW...I hope everything works out.
> 
> Here is what I would say if I talked to the guy...
> 
> "Hey POS (temporary name for the story), I know that CRW gave you a chocolate lab a while back and a few days after he gave the dog to you, we found the owner. She has made several attempts to get a hold of you and has said that you will not return her calls. I don't know you or what you have done with the dog but I do know that honesty is DEFINITELY the best policy in this situation...because she is going to file charges if she doesn't get some answers. If you sold the dog, just tell her. If you gave the dog away, just tell her. Because I would hate to see criminal charges thrown your way all because you wouldn't give her some answers. That is just my .02. Have a good day POS."


Your assuming that most people are as generous or stand up people like many 2coolers and that is not the case. This guy will get what is coming to him, karma is a you know what.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

FishinChick© said:


> Get a rescue if you get one at all. A rescue will be past the puppy training stage and more likely than not, you will get a girl with manners.
> 
> For what it is worth, if it was me I would be privately taking up a few of these boys on their offers to help retrieve my dog. If the DA passes, go get him. What are they going to do, press charges on you for stealing your own dog back?


I'm with you. I think a few 2coolers could make this happen asap. (although stealing a dog back may be a little risky...getting shot over a dog doesn't sound like fun!)

How many 2coolers does it take to return a chocolate lab to his owner?

I don't know...Let's find out!


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

The way I read it is that the dog ran off from the POS, and the POS is at a friend's house, making it hard for him to be reached. In whatever manner you choose to interpret it, he's still one sorry POS.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FishinChick© said:


> For what it is worth, if it was me I would be privately taking up a few of these boys on their offers to help retrieve my dog. If the DA passes, go get him. What are they going to do, press charges on you for stealing your own dog back?


Two wrongs don't make a right and how will you feel if someone ends up getting shot out of a deal like that? At the very minimum it involves trespassing, theft, and probably breaking and entering. If someone winds up dead over this deal, will it have been worth it?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You have known me long enough to know I would go get my dog. Period. I don't understand this story. It is odd and seems to develop more intricacies as the days pass.

My pup is tagged and has a chip. I am not sure where the heck the papers are on the chip. I can tell you this affair has made me determined to find them.



Mont said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right and how will you feel if someone ends up getting shot out of a deal like that? At the very minimum it involves trespassing, theft, and probably breaking and entering. If someone winds up dead over this deal, will it have been worth it?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> You have known me long enough to know I would go get my dog. Period. I don't understand this story. It is odd and seems to develop more intricacies as the days pass.
> 
> My pup is tagged and has a chip. I am not sure where the heck the papers are on the chip. I can tell you this affair has made me determined to find them.


Chickie..you about called it on how everybody feels...BUT..you ain't no 23 year old pregnant gal with an 18 month old scurrying around the house..LOL Personally, I wouldn't DARE cross YOU....:rotfl:...but I think Mont's advice is sound... Let the LEO's sort this one out....if possible...:headknock

Re: your dog's chip...Contact the Vet who installed it and they can give you the name of the Clearing House that keeps those records....

Luv ya....jimrosesmrosesmrosesm


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I wouldn't mess with FC if you paid me.. LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FishinChick© said:


> You have known me long enough to know I would go get my dog. Period. I don't understand this story. It is odd and seems to develop more intricacies as the days pass.
> 
> My pup is tagged and has a chip. I am not sure where the heck the papers are on the chip. I can tell you this affair has made me determined to find them.


1. You are not advocating she go get her dog, you are advocating someone else do that, who cannot ID the dog, and probably has never seen it.

2. Her dog isn't chipped.

3. Someone that is weird enough to keep a dog that isn't theirs, is definately someone I would be very careful around.

Saying you would "go get your dog" is easy enough, but leaving 3 boys without a Mother is also an easy enough outcome if things were to go wrong.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mess with FC if you paid me.. LOL


Whassa matter with you, Bill...*MAN UP !!!!!* 

(but I gotta agree with yore line of thought.. You could never ask for a better friend than Jan...but she shore ain't the kind of gal that's just gonna roll on the floor and whine if ya done her wrong... she BITE's back..as a few 2coolers have found out...:rotfl: )

Carry On......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If it was Mont's pooch - he'd have gone ******* silverback by now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> If it was Mont's pooch - he'd have gone ******* silverback by now.


LMAO, Speck...you called it !!! We're talkin' about comparing apples and watermelons here now.....


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

I know that I made a mistake in not getting him microchipped and tagged ASAP. But can you people give me a break. It's bad enough that I am stressing over this whole ordeal when I shouldn't be. I am doing EVERYTHING that I possible can to get him back and I'm a little irritated about the chapping that has happened prior in this thread. Way to make a person feel worse. It's not called for. I can honestly say that I have done whatI can do to get Tank back, and so have a lot of other people within the community as far as making phone calls to people they know (police officers), etc. At this point, there is nothing more that I can do except hope for the best and truly appreciate those who have reached out to me through phone calls and emails about helping me find solutions to getting Tank, and having some options if I don't get him back.

Give a gal a break.....please.

: (


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Oh fellas, it's a mama bear thing. This thread is about a missing pup not my inner ******* girl ways.

Jim, we got our pup from a friend who gave us the paperwork which is surely filed somewhere in the "office." He is tagged but like Paul said, tags come off so the chip is the safety net. I'm going to make sure I put my hands in it this weekend.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey April...quick questions...Are you the one trying to contact the POS by phone? Are you calling several times a day? Do you get a voicemail or what? Is tank at the POS friends house, or is the POS at the friends house? Where did this info. come from? Has the POS been back to work? Did CRW's girlfriend speak with the POS? Just trying to get clarification. 

Also, don't worry about the talk not having Tank microchipped, shoulda, coulda, woulda, it's a mute point. Tank needs to be returned PERIOD, the POS knows where he is.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

fishtale said:


> Hey April...quick questions...Are you the one trying to contact the POS by phone? Are you calling several times a day? Do you get a voicemail or what? Is tank at the POS friends house, or is the POS at the friends house? Where did this info. come from? Has the POS been back to work? Did CRW's girlfriend speak with the POS? Just trying to get clarification.
> 
> Also, don't worry about the talk not having Tank microchipped, shoulda, coulda, woulda, it's a mute point. Tank needs to be returned PERIOD, the POS knows where he is.


x2...on everything you said!

p.s. April, a chip is not a GPS. It is only beneficial if you get a hold of the dog and want to prove that the dog is yours. Most animal shelters will search for chips but unless the dog actually ran away (and I don't think he did), the chip will not help you get him back. So don't feel bad. It is easy for everyone to tell you "what they would have done differently"!


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey April...quick questions...Are you the one trying to contact the POS by phone?
CRW and I had tried contacting this guy by phone for a few days after he called the both of us and said that he was willing to meet CRW and give the dog back to him and CRW would get the dog back to me. We are no longer trying to contact him, we have turned it over to the Sheriff's Office.
 Are you calling several times a day? 
We did at first. We would get no response. Went straight to his voice mail and we left many messages. The police have even tried calling and leaving voice mails.
Do you get a voicemail or what?
yes
 Is tank at the POS friends house, or is the POS at the friends house? Whe
From what the guy who has him told me, he was at his friend's house down the road. I think he sold Tank to a friend or something, and then when he found out I was looking for him, he didn't have the money to return to the friend, so he's dodging us and law enforcement thinking I will give it up. And I'm not until I have to.
Where did this info. come from?
Not sure what you mean.
 Has the POS been back to work? 
Yes, he has been back to work. I think I may know his work schedule.
Did CRW's girlfriend speak with the POS? 
Yes she did. She confronted him last week and the guy told her the dog ran away but that he was at his friend's house.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

NBo matter what you haven;t done in the past IE; chip, collar is of no relevance here. The dog is yours and not his. He should give it back. You see the cops "tricking" peopel into stealing vehicles with keys left in it running . Its still stealing. This dog is not his. Has the LEO's made any headway on this? I sure hope Tank is not harmed by this idiot.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

aprildarby said:


> Give a gal a break.....please.
> 
> : (


we're all frustrated and pizzed-off for you. don't take all the nay-sayers to heart.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> NBo matter what you haven;t done in the past IE; chip, collar is of no relevance here. The dog is yours and not his. He should give it back. You see the cops "tricking" peopel into stealing vehicles with keys left in it running . Its still stealing. This dog is not his. Has the LEO's made any headway on this? I sure hope Tank is not harmed by this idiot.


Thus far they have made no headway.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

April
Don't get too upset by the Monday morning quarterbacking. It's the nature of the beast around here. We do it to each other and to ourselves all the time. I think (from what I see) everyone genuinely cares and is concerned about Tank and and frustrated for you. I only hope this gets resolved and Tank comes home to you and your family. Don't give up on hope.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

April, I don't get it!!! 

CRW...maybe you can shed some light here. When's the last time your GF has talked to this individual about this? Does the guy have a pulse? What's his response when confronted? Other than admitting the dog was at his friends, is he pleading the 5th? I mean, really, what's this guy saying? Has there been any other pressure put on him at work, other than the conversation your GF had last week? Does the friend who has the dog know the situation?

None of this makes any sense to me, if this were my dog, I'd be pursuing this like a CHICKEN ON A CHEETO. I mean seriously, we know the friend has tank, I'd be making it my top priority to have conversation with the POS and the friend of the POS. I know the POS is not returning calls but he works with CRW's GF. Maybe I'm loosing my mind or something, but there's your in right there.

April...Best of luck, I'll continue to follow your progress. Let me know if you need my help with anything.


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

This is crazy! What a couple of scumbags!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Find out where the guy lives, and post a bunch of "Stolen Dog" posters with Tank's picture on them. You might even mention on the poster who stole him. At least then his neighbor's know what kind of jerk they live next to.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

April, why hasn't your husband gone over to this guys house to talk to him?

You don't mess with a man's dog and especially the dog or little child.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

The person who started this thread did the right thing by posting up on here and finding a potential home for tank. Now they should do the right thing by helping the owner get him back since they know the inbreds trying to keep him.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> April, why hasn't your husband gone over to this guys house to talk to him?
> 
> You don't mess with a man's dog and especially the dog or little child.


My husband is a very big man, he's 6'4" and 275 pounds. He is not one for confrontation though. He's a quiet man, but if you tick him off, Katy bar the door.

My husband is also a cattle rancher and he grew up a little differently than most kids. To him, dogs were meant to work, and if the dog didn't work, then the dog had to adios.

He's a little different now, he's supportive of what I'm trying to do, but he's not as attached as I am.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ah ha...So ole Tank went looking for a better job with shorter hours and more pay....


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> The person who started this thread did the right thing by posting up on here and finding a potential home for tank. Now they should do the right thing by helping the owner get him back since they know the inbreds trying to keep him.


Amen


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't believe that this hasn't been resolved. I'm a peaceful guy, but I'm thinking about a scene in Pulp Fiction where Marsellus Wallace is describing what he's going to do to a guy that, uh, did him wrong. I can't type the quote here but it involves pipes, pliers, a blow torch, and getting medieval.


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

*stake him out*

i think by now if i was April or her husband i would have driven myself out to (Richmond, Rosenburg is it?) where the POS lives and staked his house out. CRW or his girlfriend know the address.

not saying trespass, just lay low and check out the scene. you might get lucky and see the dog. then call the LEO and tell him to come over and retrieve stolen property and then cause a big scene on the street all COPS style like on TV.

sorry, my wife's been watching COPS re-runs lately...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Lat22 said:


> I can't believe that this hasn't been resolved. I'm a peaceful guy, but I'm thinking about a scene in Pulp Fiction where Marsellus Wallace is describing what he's going to do to a guy that, uh, did him wrong. I can't type the quote here but it involves pipes, pliers, a blow torch, and getting medieval.


Lol
"you hear me hillbilly boy?!"


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

This thread is about as bad as the "missing boaters" thread from this past summer. And I am not even a dog lover... I am going to stop looking at this until someone posts a final resolution...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> I am going to stop looking at this until someone posts a final resolution...


suuuuure you are - here - have a chip - betcha can't eat just one!:slimer:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I would say the fact that the popo hasn't really done more says to me there is more then we know about from the postees, as far as the real story that is.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*real story*



Texas T said:


> I would say the fact that the popo hasn't really done more says to me there is more then we know about from the postees, as far as the real story that is.


_The real story is exactly what you have read, you are wasting your time if you're trying to read between the lines or if you think that there is something else that hasn't been said. The fact is is that April still does not have HER dog. If in fact you can not find a way to be supportive of her and her family, it would probably be best not to say anything. Just my opinion as I am just one of many trying to help get this resolved and I still feel that we will. Hang in there,April... Don't give up yet!!!_


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

This is second time I am asking...If I (we) knew a general area of where Tank is in Richmond/Rosenberg I could be on lookout during my travels in the area since I live in Richmond/Rosenberg area.......:headknock


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

The case has been assigned to a detective and has a case number. Now I just sit and wait.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> This is second time I am asking...If I (we) knew a general area of where Tank is in Richmond/Rosenberg I could be on lookout during my travels in the area since I live in Richmond/Rosenberg area.......:headknock


All I can tell you is all that I know. He works at Pappasito's Cantina in Sugarland. I don't have his home address. I'm sure he lives in an apartment near that area.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for info


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Thanks for info


Your very welcome. Not sure how much it would help you.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Texas T said:


> I would say the fact that the popo hasn't really done more says to me there is more then we know about from the postees, as far as the real story that is.


x2


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Painter said:


> _The real story is exactly what you have read, you are wasting your time if you're trying to read between the lines or if you think that there is something else that hasn't been said. The fact is is that April still does not have HER dog. If in fact you can not find a way to be supportive of her and her family, it would probably be best not to say anything. Just my opinion as I am just one of many trying to help get this resolved and I still feel that we will. Hang in there,April... Don't give up yet!!!_


and I'll repeat what was posted in response to that - if you don't want to accept what's been stated here. Fine! go elsewhere to discuss it.


----------



## aprildarby (Dec 21, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> x2


*What more do ya'll want to know? Like, Really? I have told ya'll everything, ya'll know the whole story. I'm keeping everyone updated that cares about the situation with what I know.* *Would ya'll like to call Walker County Sheriff's Office and verify that what I am telling you is the truth?*

*It's not a game....I am being honest and forthright with this whole situation. The shady person is the darn guy who has Tank or at least knows where he is and doesn't have the common decency to give him back.*

*Nothing worse than tickin off a pregnant person. (lol)*


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Call the media, they love a good story. Put pressure on him via news reports and articles. How do you think he will like it when his name and picture are on the tv and in the news paper?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

All I know is that if I had proof of ownership of a dog, or anything else, I would be pressing charges against the person who is in illegal posession of my property and demanding they be placed under arrest post haste. If the popo didn't act after this length of time I would be in front of a TV camera asking the question of why not.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

What is the guys first name?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Texas T said:


> All I know is that if I had proof of ownership of a dog, or anything else, I would be pressing charges against the person who is in illegal posession of my property and demanding they be placed under arrest post haste. If the popo didn't act after this length of time I would be in front of a TV camera asking the question of why not.


no tags, no chip

how is she going to prove the dog is hers?


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Someone please give me this guys name, I know several people that work for the Pappa's rest. chain. At least we could get him fired.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*news media*

_If anyone has a connection to anybody in the media, we would love to get this story out, we just have no clue as to where and how to get this started. The case has been turned over to the investigation division of the Walker County Sheriff's office. The detective that has been assigned this case is a personal friend of my family and is as good as it gets. Please let us know if you have any suggestions as to what we could possibly ask the detective to help us on..._
_Thanks,_
_Clinton_


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Got to have given the popo something, a vet bill, picture, statement from where she got the dog, etc to get them to pursue it at all, I don't know any popo department that would even do anything at all with out more then a verbal "it's my dog". 

Some things don't make sense to me and I guess it will sooner or later.

My best wishes for the dog problem being solved.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Painter said:


> _If anyone has a connection to anybody in the media, we would love to get this story out, we just have no clue as to where and how to get this started. The case has been turned over to the investigation division of the Walker County Sheriff's office. The detective that has been assigned this case is a personal friend of my family and is as good as it gets. Please let us know if you have any suggestions as to what we could possibly ask the detective to help us on..._
> _Thanks,_
> _Clinton_


Your detective friend should have some media contacts, ask him. Pick up the phone and start calling news rooms and news desks. Share the story and you will find someone in the media who will take some interest. Be persistant, and call back if you have to. Send some emails, and include photos as well.

Pregnant woman's young kid has dog stolen, film at 10:00


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Painter said:


> _If anyone has a connection to anybody in the media, we would love to get this story out, we just have no clue as to where and how to get this started. The case has been turned over to the investigation division of the Walker County Sheriff's office. The detective that has been assigned this case is a personal friend of my family and is as good as it gets. Please let us know if you have any suggestions as to what we could possibly ask the detective to help us on..._
> _Thanks,_
> _Clinton_


 http://www.click2houston.com/contact/index.html

http://www.khou.com/on-tv/contact

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/feature?section=resources/inside_station/station_info&id=5763621

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/subindex/about_us/contact_us

http://www.chron.com/banners/i/insidestory/contact.html


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

How about printing out this thread, putting it in an envelope and delivering it to the manager at Pappasito's? More than likely the manager would know who it is, nothing will happen to him but the manager will know what a POS this guy is. Call Pappa's corp. office and tell them too, again nothing will probably happen but legally jack with this guy!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> no tags, no chip
> 
> how is she going to prove the dog is hers?


Pictures, neighbors and family testament.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

RogerB said:


> and I'll repeat what was posted in response to that - if you don't want to accept what's been stated here. Fine! go elsewhere to discuss it.


I don't recall asking you for moderation help here. There's a lot of responsibility that goes with "owning" a dog, which had it happened, would have likely already seen this problem resolved.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

This whole thing is getting so bizarre. :headknock:headknock


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

fishtale said:


> CRW...maybe you can shed some light here. When's the last time your GF has talked to this individual about this? Does the guy have a pulse? What's his response when confronted? Other than admitting the dog was at his friends, is he pleading the 5th? I mean, really, what's this guy saying? Has there been any other pressure put on him at work, other than the conversation your GF had last week? Does the friend who has the dog know the situation?


Crw...Where ya at? Haven't heard from you lately...can you help us out with answers to these questions?


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Crw910 said:


> And I made sure that the guy i gave him to knew the law. If the dog is not claimed within 7 days of finding him, then he is open to whomever wants him. But he knows that if someone comes forward by wed. of next week then I have to give him back. And he was OK with that.


This is one of the most puzzling statements made in this thread. I don't remember any salvage laws on dogs. If you have someone pet you give it back period time frame has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*???*



TROUTOMATIC said:


> This is one of the most puzzling statements made in this thread. I don't remember any salvage laws on dogs. If you have someone pet you give it back period time frame has nothing to do with it.


_Amen... The dog was given away 3 or 4 days at the most by someone other than the owner. Like Mont suggested at the very beginning of this ordeal (put posters or fliers up in the neighborhood). My god, Tank was found 5 or 6 houses down the street from HIS home. He should not have been in Richmond that fast, but that is all in the past. Our main concern is what we and the detective can come up with to resolve this matter. We are open for any and all legit suggestions._
_Thanks,_


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Here's mine. Let the detective handle it from here and everyone stop posting the play by play including the owner. A bunch of people are all riled up and there is nothing any of us can really do except get bits and pieces of the story over the past week and get more upset about it.

I love dogs and I abhor injustice for animals. This deal is just not right on several levels.



Painter said:


> _We are open for any and all legit suggestions._
> _Thanks,_


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Mont said:


> I don't recall asking you for moderation help here. There's a lot of responsibility that goes with "owning" a dog, which had it happened, would have likely already seen this problem resolved.


fair enough. Point noted


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Mont said:


> I don't recall asking you for moderation help here. There's a lot of responsibility that goes with "owning" a dog, which had it happened, would have likely already seen this problem resolved.


Being a dog owner for the last 21 years of my life I understand the responsibility that goes hand in hand with ownership of a pet. However, pets will be pets, and to say that someone in this situation was an irresponsible pet owner is beyond me. Good grief, the dog was found six houses down from it's home. For me, I can't count the number of times my pet has escaped. Fortunatly for me, I or my neighbor found or returned the pet.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Sounds to me that what is needed here is to sick the clever dude that found Brad Luby in 15 min of looking onto this case to find Tank. Just saying.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

fishtale said:


> Being a dog owner for the last 21 years of my life I understand the responsibility that goes hand in hand with ownership of a pet. However, pets will be pets, and *to say that someone in this situation was an irresponsible pet owner is beyond me*. Good grief, the dog was found six houses down from it's home. *For me, I can't count the number of times my pet has escaped.* Fortunatly for me, I or my neighbor found or returned the pet.


The dog didn't have tags. Is that a responsible pet owner??? NO

How many times does your dog need to get out and run off for you to realize that your not being responsible enough to contain him.

First step in owning a pet is vaccinations and identification. The City requires that. Then food and water.

Alot of lost pets could find their way back home if the owners simply put tags on them. Sure, tags come off, get old, cant read them etc.. but to just not have them on the animal from the get go, thats just not responsible. As far as this whole situation goes, I hope Tank makes it back home, and I hope others learn from this story.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

sea sick said:


> The dog didn't have tags. Is that a responsible pet owner??? NO
> 
> How many times does your dog need to get out and run off for you to realize that your not being responsible enough to contain him.
> 
> ...


Dude, if you would have been a responsible poster you would have read this thread in full and understood it before you posted.

As I recall, formerly in this post, the owner tried to get tags but the Wal-mart machine was out of order. There was all good intentions of getting them at a machine that operated.

Stick to the fundamentals before you get me an infraction.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Dude, thats right. The only Wal-mart in Texas and the machine was broke. No other Wal-mart, pet-co,petsmart,Vet clinics make them huh. Fool. Oh yea, thats right, respnsibility. The lack of is why this thread started. Go put tags on your mutt, if you can find him jack$$$. Infraction, your and idiot, hows that for your infraction .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Super Dave said:


> Sounds to me that what is needed here is to sick the clever dude that found Brad Luby in 15 min of looking onto this case to find Tank. Just saying.


Who's Brad Luby?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had an infraction once.....anti-biotics cured it quick!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Who's Brad Luby?


castaway300........duh!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

What's with all the extra-curricular bs and name calling in this thread? Grow up people.

Hope the dog makes it back home. Good luck.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Dude, thats right. The only Wal-mart in Texas and the machine was broke. No other Wal-mart, pet-co,petsmart,Vet clinics make them huh. Fool. Oh yea, thats right, respnsibility. The lack of is why this thread started. Go put tags on your mutt, if you can find him jack$$$. Infraction, your and idiot, hows that for your infraction .


Whoaaa, take a breath, inhale, exhale, inhale, exhale...it's gonna be alright.

All I ask is two things 1. you understand the thread, and 2. you be old enough to post without flippin your lid.

If we can't do that we'll need to go to time out.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> I had an infraction once.....anti-biotics cured it quick!!


Heck, I was banned once.:smile: You cats chill out. rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Heck, I was banned once.:smile:. rs


Me too.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Not trying to be infractional, just saying!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Heck, I was banned once.:smile: You cats chill out. rs


I think I got close to exile once when Mont told me this site wasn't a high school locker room & he was sick of being my thread Nanny...I've toned it down a little since then. That was SO two months ago...LOL...I hope Tank is returned home soon...safe & healthy :smile:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Fishtale it's all good. Just pay attention to how many lost dog/no tag threads are on this board or will get posted in the future. We all want the dog to get back home. Tank is probably eatin milk bones at brad Luby's right about now. I hope a few folks put tags on their dogs after reading this thread. I've got tags,micro chip and tatoo on my dog. If she runs off and I don't get her back, I know I did my part in having her identified.



007, pills can't get rid of what you got bud lol


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Definitely all good, it just blows my mind that this dog is out there and people know where it is, and it seems to be such a mystery??? If it was my dog, well we won't go there.

Anyways, peace to you 2Cool Bro, hopefully Tank will make it home.


----------

